# Let's see some training pics!



## Firemedic

I just realized I spelled training wrong.....


Ok, really who cares about bells, beepers, whistles, Astro's, launchers, blah blah blah. :lol:

It's about that time to dust off the dogs and resume training. Everyone here says they need to start taking more pics, so let's see em! 

Here is one of my pointer from last night:


----------



## Unregistered4

When did you get the pointer?

Nice!

Brian.


----------



## Northbound

Lynn at the end of January in AZ training Jack with Vance Butler's help.


----------



## Firemedic

Unregistered4 said:


> When did you get the pointer?
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Brian.


She followed me home sometime around the beginning of October.


----------



## kek25

Northbound said:


> Lynn at the end of January in AZ with Vance Butler.


 
You named your dog Vance Butler? :lol:


----------



## FieldWalker

Firemedic said:


> Here is one of my pointer from last night:



Is that the photo from FB? I tried using that picture last night to help push the wife into a 3rd dog... hasn't worked yet.

My dogs certainly need a "touch up" on some bird manners.... but I think I'll be using this spring just to get out and stretch their legs. Weather pending, I'm looking to get out this weekend... I'm certainly a victim of always leaving the camera at home; I'll try and motivate myself into lugging the SLR around some this weekend.


----------



## Luker

Bella working with some quail.
http://184.72.239.143/mu/aefcf28e-2ea3-2de4.jpg[/
IMG][IMG]http://184.72.239.143/mu/aefcf28e-2ec2-6721.jpg

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## gunner7848

This was a while ago but my daughter loves working the dogs. Here she is at 2-3 years old working with gunner and when I rescued a Chessie she watched me work with the dog now all she does is play fetch with him and tell him to get in the blind. She has him stay while she walks the decoy out hides it then has him fetch it up. If it is to hidden the dog looks at her and she amazed me she used hand signals.:yikes: Here at almost 5 years old she is with diesel on one of the goose hunts. Wonder if the is a youth handling contest. She would love it to death. Here is the pics


----------



## Firemedic

FieldWalker said:


> Is that the photo from FB?


Yes sir.



Luker said:


> Bella working with some quail.
> http://184.72.239.143/mu/aefcf28e-2ea3-2de4.jpg[/
> IMG][IMG]http://184.72.239.143/mu/aefcf28e-2ec2-6721.jpg
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Luker, did you just buy that dog? It looks real familiar!


----------



## FindTheBird

Here's Rock playing a live backing dummy from a year ago last Fall. Rock and the dogs of 4-5 MS'rs are running in a field trial in TN this weekend.









A recent picture of Rock playing backing dummy again (he makes a great dummy:lol and DateLine Blacklist ("Butch") out in AZ under the tutelage of Bruce Minard:









Finally, they barely qualify as actual training, but here's a couple of videos that I've posted before. We not only need more pictures, we need more videos on this site too!
Bruce and Rock in KS last Winter: 




 
...and my pup Lady (who is out of Rock) from a couple months ago:


----------



## Firemedic

Mike, I like that 2nd pic, it looks like a painting. 

I think you should force break him and run him in shoot to retrieve.....


----------



## Drifter Saver

How old is she now Ryan (7 or 8)?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northbound

kek25 said:


> You named your dog Vance Butler? :lol:


Thanks I rephrased that sentence.


----------



## 2ESRGR8

Walking at heel, must be a rookie trainer. :lol: :yikes: :lol:


----------



## araudonis

A few pics I have of youngsters, sorry about the size!


----------



## KEITH207

Here are a few pics from last September with my girls.

This is my pup Amber at 10 months working on bird manners









Amber with a training pigeon









This one is a pic of my two year old Abby, in her summer cut


----------



## Firemedic

Drifter Saver said:


> How old is she now Ryan (7 or 8)?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She is 8 now. Still honest and looks good an her birds. Except for lacking a bit of muscle mass/tone, she hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## kek25

Northbound said:


> Thanks I rephrased that sentence.


Just having some fun. Nice photo.


----------



## chewy

Luker said:


> Bella working with some quail.
> http://184.72.239.143/mu/aefcf28e-2ea3-2de4.jpg[/
> IMG][IMG]http://184.72.239.143/mu/aefcf28e-2ec2-6721.jpg
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


 
Now thats a nice looking dog.. the guy you got her from must have hooked you up with a great deal.


----------



## FindTheBird

Firemedic said:


> Mike, I like that 2nd pic, it looks like a painting.
> 
> I think you should force break him and run him in shoot to retrieve.....


I thought the same. I asked Bruce about that (and other) pictures, and he says he took them with his Droid with no special settings and no touch-ups. For some reason it looks like something more than low resolution.

Shoot to retrieve? Ryan, only if you enter your GSP's in coverdog!:lol: I actually think the new puppy could possibly be a nice NSTRA type of dog, although she might be a bit on the small side to bust through the heavy grass.


----------



## crosswind

Red 18 months old.










King 26 months


----------



## Worm Dunker

Crosswind very stylish. Are they both nature or have they had some barrel work? That britt looks like a statue.


----------



## crosswind

Worm Dunker said:


> Crosswind very stylish. Are they both nature or have they had some barrel work? That britt looks like a statue.


 Nope thats just the way they look. I don't and never have used a barrel.Never have been a believer in trying to style up a dog.They are what the are. These two just are just exceptionally nice looking on point, so I thought I would post a pic.The pointer is mine and the brittany belongs to a good friend and customer of mine.


----------



## birdhuntingbtch

This is a video of a couple of our dogs that my husband took up nort to run on birds, I guess it counts for training...


----------



## crosswind

Last nights students. Both around 18 months old.


----------



## GameTracker




----------



## Rugergundog

That Brittany "Red" is a really nice looking brittany. Style and a unique coat to him (or her).

Nice!


----------



## GSPJAKE

Went out yesterday, did some training with Jake and Allie. Woodcock on point here


----------



## midwestfisherman

Got the dogs out for a couple of hours today.

Aspen (13 months old)


















Chip (13 months old)









Merlin (6 years old)




































Riley (11 months old)


















Came across this guy on the way out.


----------



## Firemedic

Looks good Jim!


----------



## Glass Guy

Some Saturday morning training....


----------



## Glass Guy

Ok, try this again........


----------



## crosswind

Glass Guy said:


> Ok, try this again........


 Another one of those non retrivers, LOL. Must have been the frozen semen, that gene may have been killed during the freezing process. 
Oh well its fixed now. I wish I could have been there to see him Dave. Bring him back out and we will put him on some birds.


----------



## Glass Guy

I will be back soon Scott as I need to pick up my Pointer Pup...........


----------



## Grange

If my setter points like this during our trial this weekend then she should have a great chance at placing.

From this afternoon 4/12/11.


----------



## crosswind

Looks great Grange


----------



## midwestfisherman

Very nice looking dog Grange!


----------



## Lloydboy

Here is Becca ... 




















Here is Abe... 



















I want thank Randy McCune for taking these great pictures!


----------



## Scott Berg

This one wears funky pants.  Sarah at 14 weeks.









Reba at 18 weeks









Slim at 13 months


----------



## Steelheadfred

Those wild bird pictures are cool!


----------



## Brian121208

Scott Berg said:


> This one wears funky pants.  Sarah at 14 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott, is this dog all English Setter?


----------



## stndpenguin

becca looks so much like sam (my lab) its crazy, gotta find some pictures from him at the same age. who were her parents?


----------



## Scott Berg

Brian121208 said:


> Scott Berg said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one wears funky pants.  Sarah at 14 weeks.
> 
> Scott, is this dog all English Setter?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Sarah is all English Setter
> 
> There are three sets of genes that effect color. One determines where the color goes. In other words, the markings. One set determines the color. (W&O, W&B, or W/B&T). The third set is a color modifier. That gene is responsible for color variation. For example, this gene in O&W dogs is what causes the range of color from very light orange (lemon) to dark orange like this dog. I have seen a number of dogs with color down most of their leg. Sarah just happens to have body patches in the rear portion of her body that when combined with the leg patch is quite unusual.
> 
> Most of the dogs close up in her pedigree are DNA certified. (CHs are required by the FDSB to be DNA certified) The sire was CH Magnottas Pinot who is by Natl CH Red Icewine who is by CH Tekoa Mountain Sunrise, so a long list of DNA certified sires. The dam is Berg Brothers Silky Smooth and I own both of her parents and they are both Champions and therefore DNA certified. And, I am quite familiar with most of the dogs for 3-4 generations previous to this dogs grandparents. Of course, there still could have been some funny business a long time ago but I doubt it. I have seen all of these same markings many times, just never this combination on the same dog.
> 
> SRB
Click to expand...


----------



## chewy




----------



## Worm Dunker

She doesn't hunt but still working on whoa between rain storms








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Jake's just training the coach waiting for the rain to stop so he can help band woodcock.








[/IMG]


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

Duke and some yard work.


----------



## HankVIII

How do you guys and gals post full size pictures? I can do the thumbnails.
Seth


----------



## Flash01




----------



## RecurveRx

Great shot Flash. I love shots that capture the eyes.


----------



## mcanes1

HankVIII said:


> How do you guys and gals post full size pictures? I can do the thumbnails.
> Seth


I just download them into an album then, the album pics appear at the top of the forums. I click on the pic to enlarge it and then right click "copy" and then paste it.


----------



## HankVIII

Dogs checking out the new recall tower.


----------



## Flash01

Ranger










Sweetie


----------



## 2ESRGR8




----------



## Scott Berg

HankVIII said:


> Dogs checking out the new recall tower.


Seth,

We started your pup's sister on birds this weekend. Took this photo on her 4th overall contact.


----------



## RecurveRx

WC brood Scott?


----------



## 2ESRGR8

RecurveRx said:


> WC brood Scott?


hen wc on eggs.
Kater is having a good spring.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Should have trained instead of trialing








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

I heard he chased a hen turkey off a nest made a big circle and came back and pointed the nest. He didn't harm hen or nest. God I hate Highland.


----------



## midwestfisherman




----------



## chewy

why do u hate highland other than it's too small.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Have you ever been to a place where everything always goes wrong for you? I was asked Mon. just to take a picture by the time I got out there I was in so much pain and having chest pains I could even focos my camera. So all I got was one fuzzy picture(it's posted on another web site). It's ironic the last field trial I'll ever go to was one I didn't want to be at in the first place!!!!


----------

